# Another Brahma



## Sheepshape (Jun 10, 2018)

Want glamour and size?.....Keep Brahmas.
Want eggs?.....don't keep Brahmas.

I currently have 3 Gold Brahma hens. One has just left her brood and the other two are broody....in the sheep shed.(where they lay).

Today there appeared to be a 'cheeping' from under broody who has been there for about 3 weeks. She's this worlds most laid back hen and allows me to just slide my hand under her. Yes, one of her 3 eggs had a long defect and the egg contents cheeped loudly. A couple of hours later and there's a little chick under her. Momma's purring and clucking with evident pride.

I would take pics. but my new camera (which cost a fortune and isn't insured) somehow managed to get dipped in the water of the stream whilst I was taking lamb pics (this stream is dry over 90% of its course, but there are one or two tiny shallow pools......and I found one).

But, if you are thinking of omelettes.......get some hybrids


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 10, 2018)

Awwwhhhh!  But chicks are SO cute and momma hen is SO proud!   It's all good.    Hope she is a good momma hen for you.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 10, 2018)

Chicks are good....just get those brahmas some leghorn friends. Then you'll get both!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 10, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> Hope she is a good momma hen for you.


She's the most tolerant hen I've ever known......no growling and pecking when approached. I bring her food and water and feel under her to assess progress.....she just sits contentedly clucking and 'purring'. Admittedly she wasn't THAT bright to start with......wouldn't come off her 'nest' at the start to eat and drink, and when lifted every 48 hours or so, she has been known to settle down again with her eggs next to her rather than under her. She's a first-timer, though, and seemed more clued up towards the end.



promiseacres said:


> just get those brahmas some leghorn friends


 I have a couple of Brahma crosses and some Naked Necks who don't do the broody stuff. The crosses are over 8 years old and still lay about 3 times a week during the warmer months. The Naked Necks are youngsters.

I currently have 6 week old chicks who have free rein in the sheep shed.Their adoptive Brahma mum decided to leave them a few days back.Our house cat was lying amongst them a short while ago......thankfully she is a vole hunter! There is another cat who is semi-feral that lives in there, too, but she is too old to be bothered to try to catch anything.

The third Brahma hen is sitting broody close by the new mum.It seems the sheep shed is currently one huge chicken hut right now.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Jun 10, 2018)

Two of my hens each had ten eggs and 9 out of ten hatched under both so we have 18. We pull chicks as they come out and are fluffy so the hens will sit till all are done hatching. I put ten more eggs under one hen to hatch again and gave all 18 to the other hen to raise. We will see how it goes. I have had five hens hatch 45 chicks so far this year out of 48 eggs


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 11, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> I have had five hens hatch 45 chicks so far this year out of 48 eggs


Sounds like there's a chicken takeover at your place! they're lovely to watch, though, aren't they?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 11, 2018)

I have a broody who just won't quit and no eggs under.  Today I picked up 10 BEAUTIFUL pure RIR hens & a roo  (plus a few young chicks with some of the hens).  Next 3 days I will collect their eggs and give my broody something to do!    Love a good broody hen.

Sounds like you have a plan.   Another hatch  & a full nursery.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Jun 11, 2018)

Bird prices around us are insane roosters are selling for 12 to 15 bucks. That's insane so if the hens want to sit and hens want to raise chicks then it could be some extra money. 

And who doesn't like to watch baby chicks with a hen


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 11, 2018)

Roosters (even pure bred and decent blood line) are often free to good home. Hens fetch around £10 for p.o.l. hybrids and quite a bit more for pure bred.....but chicken is a cheap meat. As I'm veggie my dog does really well for fresh chicken on some hatches.


----------

